# aloe juice



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

someone gave me aloe vera juice tht supposedly helps heal stomache issues- i have diverticulosis and had two diverticulitis attacks almost back to back. anyhow, two days of drinking it I had massive reflux and burning. I had also sopped nexium and gone back to zantac precriptionw whcih was working fine before my gallbladder went south and while I waited for surgery I had swtiched to nexium. anyone have issues with aloe jiuce? i am trying to find the culprit-God blesslori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

More likely a problem with swapping the medications around than the aloe, as increased heartburn doesn't seem to be a side effect of aloe.However there can always be an odd reaction. It may be worth waiting until you've got the meds working well and then see about adding it back.One problem with changing a lot of things all at once is you can't ever be sure who did what.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

The only Aloe juice I can find has acids in - vit C? - I suppose to help preserve it. Doesn't this counteract the soothing?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think a small amount used as a preservative will do much to alter the overall pH of the juice.Most foods have some acidic compound in them, most also have alkaline compounds as well. If there is so little they don't have to add it to the nutrition label I woudn't be overly concerned. After all most people can take a few hundred milligrams of vitamin C at a time and be OK and that is much higher than the USRDA.A couple of molecules of anything is not going to wipe out all benefit of the billions and billions and billions of molecules of whatever it is.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried some aloe juice, the other day, had reflux and burning in the stomach also.


----------



## aloemandy (May 12, 2010)

Before trying aloe I would recommend that you use Aloe GEL and not a juice, as there is less than 50% (sometimes a lot less) of actual aloe in the juice and it could be one of the other things in it that is upsetting you. You should also receive advice on not going in at the full dosage, you should always built up from a small dose onwards to the full maximum dose over a period of a week or two (varies person to person) and then you can also stop at the dosage that suits you.Aloe is not a miracle cure, it can ease syptoms and it can take around 6 weeks before it has any effect.Hope this helps.


----------

